# Still waiting for Unemployment Benefit



## FewEuro (22 May 2008)

Hi,
I applied for unemployment benefit in the first week of February. I still haven't received one payment! Has anyone else had this experience or heard of this happening? It seems like an excessive amount of time to have to wait. I've been down to the local welfare office a number or times and each time they've said that they are still dealing with applications from January. They've been dealing with them for months at this stage. I just wanted to see if anyone else has heard of this or whether I should be worried that my application has been lost or otherwise.


----------



## susie1 (22 May 2008)

hi, i've applied for this feb 11th after my days got cut in work.  still not received payment, i was told originally should take 6wks.  after 2mths i called cos i still didn't get a payment and was told that they are still on early jan applicants.....i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

_SW _have appeals and complaints processes which you can use if you are not happy with the service received. Check their website for more info.


----------



## gipimann (23 May 2008)

If you have no income while awaiting the outcome of your Jobseeker's application, you can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) from the Community Welfare Officer based at your local health centre.

If you qualify (SWA is means-tested), any moneys paid to you will be recouped from the arrears of your jobseeker's payments.


----------



## denuqu (14 Apr 2009)

What I cant understand is why some people get it sorted before others


----------



## Welfarite (15 Apr 2009)

denuqu said:


> What I cant understand is why some people get it sorted before others


 

Less complicated claims? No means assessment needed? JB rather than JA? Full time umemployed rather than casual?


----------



## sean.c (12 Sep 2009)

In Westmeath, I applied for JA in Jul.  and was advised of a 6 to 12 week, and to apply for SWB, which I received immediately.  Got my meeting with the inspector this week, and as of next, will be on JA.


----------

